# 2000 altima ac problem



## bdgf2004 (Jul 30, 2011)

we bought the car used about 1.5 years ago and the previous owners informed us that when it is very hot outside the ac blows warm air but when it's cooler outside the ac blew very nice cold air. at the time of purchase it felt great but as the season changed and it warmed up a bit sure enough the ac started blowing hot. thanks to this site i narrowed it down to the thermister, so i replaced it and instantly the ac was perfect. it worked great for about a year but recently it quit cooling at lower rpm's and would only be ok at highway speeds. well i've done quite a bit of reading now and i believe the compressor is shot. today my girlfriend said when she left work the car started running funny (she described a strain on the engine), shuttering and squealing when ac on only. so i opened the hood cranked the car with ac off and had her turn it on. the car did idle up ~100 rpm's so i placed my hand on the suction line and it was fairly warm so i told her to accelerate to ~1500 rpm's and when she let off the gas the car stalled. i told her not to turn on the ac again. i removed the compressor belt and attempted to rotate the compressor staft by hand but was not able to. the clutch pully turned freely but the compressor wouldn't budge. i don't know how hard they are supposed to be but this thing is tight and i noticed blue discoloration on the clutch pully in certain areas.

1-stopped cooling at low rpm
2-made engine shutter, squealed
3-made engine stall
4-signs of heat on clutch pully
5-can not rotate compressor by hand

we live in texas 100+ f, very humid.

my dad used to own a succesful residential ac service business and i worked with him for many of my younger years, so i'm by far not an expert but i know the basics. i will be purchasing a set of yellow jacket gauges and a vacuum pump (hopefully used). 
as of now i have no idea of the pressures or if the r134a is still good or burnt but i am pretty convinced that the compressor has failed. if there is refrigerant still in the system i will probably pay to have that evacuated. 

oreilly has 

refurb. compressor $260
expansion valve $30
condenser coil $126 (if needed)
32oz can ac flush $13 (quantity ?)
14oz can r134a $20
i need to find out what oil
i also want an in-line filter but am unsure of which one.
is there somewhere i could find an o-ring set because if i break loose all the fittings to repair and clean i'm sure 1 or more will get damaged?
i will do my best to be very close attention when flushing the system. how many cans of flush should i expect to use? i belive the system should hold 1.5-1.75lb r134a (2-14oz cans) not yet sure on the oil.


am i missing anything

if by some miracle i have misdiagnosed the problem what else could it be?

thank ya'll very much


----------



## bdgf2004 (Jul 30, 2011)

i found that oreilly sales an ac seal kit so i guess i will need that.
and i believe i need pag 46 oil. can anyone confirm this?


----------

